# Hysterocrates hercules



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

what should you expect to pay for a 6" legspan Hysterocrates baboon spider?

cheers
Paul


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

exopet said:


> what should you expect to pay for a 6" legspan Hysterocrates baboon spider?
> 
> cheers
> Paul


i would be extremely surprised if its a true Hysterocrates hercules as these are unknown in the hobby, people who claim to have these usually have H.gigas though have bought it from dealers who advertise it as H.hercules to fetch a higher price.

H.gigas adult females go for around £40


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

That's what I thought

Sold as hercules, but I think it is most likely the same species as Hysterocrates sp Cameroon. (from cameroon locality)

So for a 6" individual £30 is a reasonable price?


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

exopet said:


> That's what I thought
> 
> Sold as hercules, but I think it is most likely the same species as Hysterocrates sp Cameroon. (from cameroon locality)
> 
> So for a 6" individual £30 is a reasonable price?


 
H.gigas and H.sp.cameroon i'm pretty sure are the same thing though H.sp.cameroon seems to be a pet trade name.

£30 for a 6" female is a raesonable price and these are extremely underated spiders, a jewel in any collection.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

ebmoclab said:


> H.gigas and H.sp.cameroon i'm pretty sure are the same thing though H.sp.cameroon seems to be a pet trade name.
> 
> £30 for a 6" female is a raesonable price and these are extremely underated spiders, a jewel in any collection.


I thought H.sp.cameroon was a hybrid?


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

bobby said:


> I thought H.sp.cameroon was a hybrid?


You could be right, alot of people take this stand but the tital H.sp.cameroon didn't come into play until w/c specimines were brought into the pet trade and as far as i'm aware that just denotes the genus and the area they were collected.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

I know of some captive bred subadult H. hercules for sale at about £55 each i think. That a good price?


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

jakakadave said:


> I know of some captive bred subadult H. hercules for sale at about £55 each i think. That a good price?


If they really are H.hercules then thats not a bad price but as i say the only ones i've heard of in the hobby have turned out to be H.gigas which i've recently captive bred myself.

I suspect though, these "captive bred H.hercules" are probably H.gigas.

It would be fairly easy to tell if they really are H.hercules as the carapace is a slightly different shape and they get alot bigger than H.gigas.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the hyster names in the trade/hobby are suspect for now.


The Tarantula Store -> Hysterocrates spp.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I have one which came from Germany, so hopefully it turns out to be a real one....


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah, this one is German


----------



## davieboi (Jul 17, 2008)

My one is from Sven.

I thought H.hercules is from Niger?

I also thought there is alot of confusion betwen crassipes and gigas leading to cross breeding so thery are in a similar position to avics where they are now naming them upon their collection sites?

the main part of herculese are the last pair of legs they are meant to be thinner than gigas and crassipes also generally quite thin for a burrowing spider: victory:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

exopet said:


> yeah, this one is German



Well if it's going to be a real one it will be from Germany


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

hercules are a lot darker in colour than gigs


----------

